# Ubuntu In Samsung Charge



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Does anyone know of a kernel that supports chroot for ubuntu to run on the charge


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

I was talking about this in chat last night, we need a kernel with loop device support in order for chroot to work. Doubt that will happen until we have GB source, unless its already built-in to the kernel but just disabled. But my attempts at following a few basic guides for running Ubuntu via the chroot method were unsuccessful.


----------

